# xfce, pulsante spegnimento disattivo

## triki

Come da titolo,  nel menù di uscita l'unico pulsante attivo che ho è "Esci" che mi riporta al login di xdm, "Riavvia" e "Spegni" sono disattivi.

Il problema mi è comparso molto tempo fa ma solo ora mi sono attivato per risolverlo, fino a quel momento funzionava grazie a sudo, ho quindi provato a riconfigurare sudo con la path del shutdown-helper corretta (cercata con locate) ma non è cambiato nulla.

Cercando ho visto che si può fare con consolekit (non ho ben chiaro cosa sia) e ho seguito questa guida:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-858965.html

neanche così ha funzionato anche perchè il risultato non è quello che dovrebbe:

```
 # ck-list-sessions 

Session2:

   unix-user = '0'

   realname = 'root'

   seat = 'Seat1'

   session-type = ''

   active = FALSE

   x11-display = ''

   x11-display-device = ''

   display-device = '/dev/tty1'

   remote-host-name = ''

   is-local = TRUE

   on-since = '2011-09-21T15:19:34.973130Z'

   login-session-id = '2'

   idle-since-hint = '2011-09-21T15:20:06.001150Z'

Session1:

   unix-user = '1000'

   realname = '(null)'

   seat = 'Seat2'

   session-type = ''

   active = FALSE                                         <--- secondo la guida qua dovrebbe esserci TRUE

   x11-display = ':0'

   x11-display-device = ''

   display-device = ''

   remote-host-name = ''

   is-local = TRUE

   on-since = '2011-09-21T15:18:22.181488Z'

   login-session-id = '1'

```

non so se comunque sia questa la via giusta...

----------

## ivan2k

Avevo anch'io il tuo problema, ho risolto così:

http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?pid=21807#p21807

Personalmente ho usato il gruppo wheel al posto del gruppo power nei file pkla.

----------

